# Msg répétitif : La connection au serveur ... a échoué



## Azergoth (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai un nouveau Mac, j'accède régulièrement à mon ancien Mac via le réseau.
Je le fais par partage d'écran ou par connexion à distance. Mais parfois, cet ancien mac est éteint et mon nouveau essaye quand-même de s'y connecter. Il me répète sans cesse ce message:
La connection au serveur ... a échoué.
Il me le répète au moins une dizaine de fois au démarrage. Comment éviter ça?

Merci à vous ;-)


----------



## free00 (28 Août 2012)

Salut, je ne garantis rien mais peux-tu essayer de taper cette commande dans le terminal:

sudo mv /System/Library/LoginPlugins/FSDisconnect.loginPlugin /System


----------



## Azergoth (28 Août 2012)

free00 a dit:


> Salut, je ne garantis rien mais peux-tu essayer de taper cette commande dans le terminal:
> 
> sudo mv /System/Library/LoginPlugins/FSDisconnect.loginPlugin /System



Merci, mais ça n'a pas marché... je pense que je vais faire un clean install: il y a d'autres petits détails qui me gênent. Ca me permettra de repartir sur de bonnes bases


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Il me le répète au moins une dizaine de fois au démarrage. Comment éviter ça?


Est-ce que l'ancien Mac a été ajouté dans la liste des éléments à ouvrir au démarrage ?

Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes / Ouverture

Si oui, le supprimer de la liste.


----------



## Azergoth (28 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'ancien Mac a été ajouté dans la liste des éléments à ouvrir au démarrage ?
> 
> Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes / Ouverture
> 
> Si oui, le supprimer de la liste.



Non, même pas... ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Je pense qu'il y aurait un moyen de supprimer le phénomène, c'est d'effacer dans le Trousseau d'accès les éléments relatifs à cette connexion automatique.

Dans "session" en haut à gauche, et "tous les éléments" en bas, en triant par "type", localiser les "mot de passe de réseau", et supprimer la ligne correspondant à l'ancien Mac.

Ensuite quand on recrée la connexion, ne pas cocher "se connecter automatiquement bla bla...".


----------

